# Last Camping Trip of 2016



## AM1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Took the family with some good friends to Fort Mountain this past weekend. Windy on Saturday, but weather was perfect!


----------



## 3ringer (Oct 13, 2016)

Were they full. We camped at Vogel and it was sold out .


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 13, 2016)

Last camping trip? We're just coming into the best camping weather of the year.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 14, 2016)

Camping weather is just getting started!

Nice pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## cjones (Oct 19, 2016)

"Last trip"... Holy moly you must be the ONLY person in the state that is done camping.  We were hoping to make our first family camping trip this weekend, but every state park in Georgia is booked up.  I have to admit - I was not expecting that...


----------



## 660griz (Oct 20, 2016)

Loading up for a week in the woods. Boon docking.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks like you guys did it right! I sure miss those camping trips like that! Excellent job on the cooking by the way!


----------



## loggerhead (Oct 23, 2016)

That's my favorite site at Fort Mountain.


----------



## AM1 (Nov 3, 2016)

cjones said:


> "Last trip"... Holy moly you must be the ONLY person in the state that is done camping.  We were hoping to make our first family camping trip this weekend, but every state park in Georgia is booked up.  I have to admit - I was not expecting that...



We made 4 trips this year, 3 to Fort Mountain and 1 to Cloudland Canyon. Went in April, May, July and October. when you have a senior in highschool band, the fall weekends get booked with games and band competitions. This was it for us. Too busy the rest of the time


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 3, 2016)

AM1 said:


> We made 4 trips this year, 3 to Fort Mountain and 1 to Cloudland Canyon. Went in April, May, July and October. when you have a senior in highschool band, the fall weekends get booked with games and band competitions. This was it for us. Too busy the rest of the time



I understand that completely, been there and done that.  

But I am still going to suggest that you aren't nearly finished yet.  Well maybe for 2016, with Thanksgiving and Christmas coming up, but still try to take full advantage of those school holidays too.

The winter time (say after Christmas) is perfect to check out all the GA state parks, especially the ones in South GA.  Usually less crowds, no bugs, and cool temps perfect for a fire.  On the rare case, it does dip to freezing or below, there is nothing like this as a family togetherness experience around the fire.


----------



## lcookie (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks like a good time.


----------

